# Scirocco on air??



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Old Scirocco(gen 1 or 2) on air??*

So i searched and didn't find ne thing. Are there any Old Scirocco's on air?? just kinda asking cause i think there cool.... lol
Sorry i forgot to mention i was looking for gen 1 or 2. 


_Modified by Kaos26003 at 10:44 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## MacBeth_SK (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco on air?? (Kaos26003)*

not my cup of tea
















r8 headlights









the old paintjob


















_Modified by MacBeth_SK at 10:49 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco on air?? (MacBeth_SK)*

Sorry forgot to mention i was looking for older Rocco's on Air no new. but thats still pretty hot.
KAOS


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn, those headlights look ****ing sick!


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

Please stick to the Subject...


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco on air?? (MacBeth_SK)*

some crazy sciroccos.. and not in a good way


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_damn, those headlights look ****ing sick!


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_Please stick to the Subject... 

LOL. Busted.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

headlights are nice, but not liken the body style at all http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta PWR)*

Again i'm not asking about New ROCCO's! don't F'in post if it's not on topic...
KAOS


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Kaos26003)*

i haven't seen any old rocco's on air.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

white mk1 from the UK on bagyards








http://www.edition38.com/forum...65749


----------

